# Chukars



## coyote slayer (Nov 16, 2007)

I hunted for a couple of hours last weekend and no luck! Anyone got into them yet?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We already have one Coyote Slayer on this forum and that's one too many! :mrgreen:


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

coyote_slayer said:


> I hunted for a couple of hours last weekend and no luck! Anyone got into them yet?


A couple of hours??  Touch base after you've hunted for a couple of weeks. They're out there!

Rick


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

No doubt, A couple hours? Some of the places I hunt it takes a couple hours just to get to the Chuckar zone.


----------



## Scoutgone (Nov 13, 2007)

Back in the day I walked the first half of the season looking for a chukar. Anymore it's minimum of a couple of hours to get to the "zone". Boot leather will reward you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Coyote_slayer you really should change your name. How about coyote shooter guy.


----------



## spankey (Sep 26, 2007)

Hour and a half strait up and hit a decent honey hole. Flushing way out, but still got some shooten. Boot leather is what it takes.


----------

